# cutting angles in long pieces of wood?



## tomtom1 (Mar 12, 2013)

hi I was just wondering what is the best tool to cut angles in long pieces of wood some plans I have want me to cut an 8 degree angle along 48 inches or 1291.2mm of wood as part of the top of a cleat!

The same plans also require a 20 degree cut along another length

Thanks
tom


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

You have a number of possibilities. First you can buy a good straight edge like a BORA clamp that lets you turn it on an angle and cut along it with a jig saw or hand saw (depending on what your flavor is). Or you can save some money and clamp something nice and straight to the board on either side and make the cut that way. I did the long angle I had to do with a straight piece of MDF, two clamps and a jig saw. I then cleaned it up with a flush router bit, and I have also cleaned one with a hand plane. You can also make a tapering jig (look at Charlesneilwoodworking.com for plans for one, he is one of my idols, he has videos on it and free plans for it) and cut it on the table saw. Just take your time. I practiced first on a few scrap pieces of plywood and when I was happy I made the cut. Have fun.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Beveled edges for cleats?

Table saw or if you haven't got a table saw, just plane it.

If you want to taper a piece, make a taper jig as suggested


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

It's not clear if you're trying to cut a bevel angle on the edge of a board (as for a French cleat) or if you want to make an angled cut to a board (i.e. making one edge non-parallel to the opposite edge).

For the first, a table saw is the best tool. Set the bevel angle on the blade and rip.

For the second, you have options as stated above by Kaleb.


----------



## tomtom1 (Mar 12, 2013)

hey guys it's the 8 degree cut that runs along the side in the top right of that drawing that shows a slight angle.. not the one marked with 20 degrees


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Given the piece is only 1 1/4" wide, a table saw is your safest and most convenient tool for a 8 deg bevel along that length. I wouldn't use a circular saw on something that narrow.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Table saw or jointer is what I would use.


----------



## tomtom1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks All!

can a table saw do such a small angle? I was looking at this kind of table saw i know it's small but im only going to be doing small projects!

any idea with the cleat with the angles in that photo how the end cleats would attach? i.e. the ones in the bottom of the drawing on the far right hand side? do you think they'd attach to the head and foot of the cradle?

Cheers,
tom


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Tom,

A table saw will do any angle (in this example really a bevel) from zero to 45 degrees. It is one of the strong points of the machine. Do some reading on here about contractor table saws. Even though you're looking at small projects, a larger saw would be a much better investment. I'd highly recommend you avoid bench top tools, especially bench top table saws.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with the others here Table Saw or Jointer will work. I would use the table saw though.


----------

